# can you hunters give your thoughts on this rifle



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

its for dh xmas gift, he deer hunts mostly but loves to collect guns also. I found this one that I would love to get him and need a hunters/collectors opinions. tia

http://www.collectorsfirearms.com/admin/product_details.php?itemID=11534


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Forget the DH, keep it for your self!!!! .243's are great rifles!


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh- Honey, Now Don't Be Showing Us All Where You Intend To Buy It.....some Folk Might Snatch It First!

Mum


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I have the identical gun only in a .270 cal with a 3x9 Bushnell mounted on it. great accuracy and very easy to handle. You will get my vote. The .243 can be used to also hunt coyotes. Lucky fellow!  Trapper


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

glad to know its a good one. I want to get to replace one dh had to sell years ago when we where trying to make ends meet.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice looking rifle and I hate to throw cold water on it. But I think it is overpriced for a post 64 pushfeed Winchester. About $500 would be more appropriate imo. If the rifle was a pre 64 it would proably be worth the asking price. The pre/post 64 distinction is a big deal to Winchester collectors and hunters alike. DH is fortunate to have a wife who would look for something like that for him. Good Luck. TnTnTn


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I think the price is high also. But hey, it's for your husband. He will be so surprised. Oh, It's a good rifle, too.


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Lucky man not only for the rifle but for having a wife that will buy it for him.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks everyone I have a few more places to look for it. I just found out my dils uncle has this gun in his gun shop. At least I know Im on the right track with which one to get now I can look for the best price


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Just thought I would mention these websites to look at also :
gunbroker.com
auctionarms.com
You should be able to find some there and probably at a more reasonable price.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

My first impression was the gun is overpriced. The Redfield scope doesnt add any value to it at all. It's a nice gun but I think you can find a better deal

If the serial number is over 700,000 it's NOT a pre-64 model


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

It's a fine caliber, exellent make and model, and looks to be it good condition, but the asking price makes me cringe! I too, would never go much over the $500 mark myself. I'd keep looking...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> My first impression was the gun is overpriced. The Redfield scope doesnt add any value to it at all. It's a nice gun but I think you can find a better deal
> 
> If the serial number is over 700,000 it's NOT a pre-64 model


I don't know a whole lot about rifles but I believe it's over priced too. The scope does appear on the cheap side. Maybe a $30-40 dollar scope. I would shop around a little more if it was me.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i think you should be able to find that for 600 then with a nikon and mounts you will have 800 into it 

i have found for the price it is hard to beat a nikon scope 
you may also look at a remingtion 700 bdl a very comparable gun


----------

